#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские практики в центре "Открытый мир".

## Svarog

*Дорогие друзья!* 
В данной теме будем представлять буддийские центры, которые регулярно проводят практики в Открытом мире (Москва, ул. Павловская, д. 18)
и начнем с нового центра *"Четыре Благородные Истины".*

*Центр «Четыре Благородные Истины»* был назван и благословлен Досточтимым Чадо Тулку Ринпоче во время дарования им учений в августе 2015 года в Москве. 
Первое учение, которое дал Будда после обретения просветления в Бодхгайе, было о четырех благородных истинах. Это учение охватывает все буддийское знание: основу, путь и плод. Программа центра строится под духовным руководством Дост. Чадо Тулку Ринпоче. В настоящее время он является настоятелем Тантрического колледжа Гюто на севере Индии.
Центр «Четыре Благородные Истины» создан для всех интересующихся тибетской культурой и тибетским буддизмом. Наша цель – дать людям буддийское учение и практики, чтобы они могли жить более счастливой, здоровой и наполненной смыслом жизнью. Многие люди, проживающие в больших городах, больше подвержены стрессу, депрессии, соперничеству, перегружены работой и финансовыми проблемами. Чтобы справляться с проблемами, нужно успокоить ум и осознать реальность жизни. В буддизме имеется безмерный потенциал и разнообразные методы решения проблем, что приведет к хорошим результатам в этой и в будущих жизнях. Для человека мир внутри – ключ к счастью. Деньги, имущество и репутация необходимы для выживания, но могут нам принести как счастье, так и страдание.

*Резидентный лама центра - Досточтимый геше Нгаванг Тукдже* − доктор буддийской философии, получивший степень в монастыре Сера Дже, крупнейшей философской школы буддизма. Он многократно получал учения от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы и других высоко реализованных учителей по различным разделам сутры и тантры. Обладая многолетним опытом дарования учения буддизма российским и иностранным буддистам, геше Нгаванг Тукдже также ведет практики по медитации, проводит молитвенные ритуалы, консультирует людей по индивидуальным вопросам.

_Геше Нгаванг Тукдже родился в южной Индии в 1972 году. В возрасте 11 лет он поступил в монастырь Сера Дже традиции Гелуг. Закончив обучение в монастырской школе, в возрасте 18 лет он приступил к изучению пяти основных предметов буддийской философии, составляющих курс монашеского образования: Праджняпарамиты (учения о запредельной мудрости); Мадхьямаки (учения о срединном пути); Праманы (учения о правильном восприятии); Винаи (учения о монашеской дисциплине); Абхидхармы (»сокровищницы знаний»)
В 2007 после напряженного обучения Нгаванг Тукдже получил ученую степень Геше (доктора буддийской философии). После завершения обучения Геше-ла в качестве советника Центра тибетской информации и культуры по духовным вопросам несколько лет проживал в Москве и делился своими глубокими познаниями в области буддийской философии и практики, тибетской культуры и тибетского языка.
С 2008 года досточтимый Геше Нгаванг Тукдже читал регулярные лекции в Московском Буддийском Центре «Ганден Тендар Линг», проводил практики и выездные ретриты. За прошедшие годы Геше-ла даровал ученикам центра бесценные комментарии на множество буддийских текстов и учения по основным аспектам буддийской Дхармы. В 2011 и 2012 геше Тукдже передал в Москве полные комментарии на классические труды “Светоч на пути к пробуждению” ламы Атиши и “Сущность очищенного золота” Третьего Далай-ламы Сонама Гьяцо.
В 2013 году были дарованы комментарии на текст Нагарджуны «Драгоценная гирлянда советов царю», проведен выездной ретрит по «Сутре Сердца» и, в рамках модуля «Открытие буддизма», Геше-ла провел глубокое обсуждение темы, связанной с пониманием пустотности.
В 2014 году Геше Нгаванг Тукдже продолжил чтение лекций по буддизму для начинающих в рамках модуля «Введение в тантру» программы ФПМТ “Открытие буддизма”, начал давать комментарий на коренной текст Ламы Цонкапы “Три основы пути”, и, конечно, продолжил передавать наставления по основополагающим практикам тибетской традиции буддизма и проводить соответствующие практики.
В октябре 2015 года Геше Нгаванг Тукдже основал центр «Четыре Благородные Истины», в котором он сейчас работает и проводит лекции, разъясняющие основы буддизма._

*Практики проходят регулярно: вторник, пятница - вечер, суббота - день (в 2016г. возможны изменения в расписании).
Сайт центра http://4truth.ru.
Контактное лицо: Лилия Лайдып laidyp@gmail.com*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2015)

----------


## Svarog

Следующий центр уже давно и стабильно проводит свои практики в Открытом мире.

*«ГАНДЕН ТЕНДАР ЛИНГ»* — московский буддийский центр, ассоциированный с международным Фондом Поддержания Махаянской Традиции (ФПМТ — FPMT), основанным ламой Тубтеном Йеше и ламой Сопой Ринпоче в 70-х годах двадцатого века. 
Центр осуществляет свою деятельность под  духовным руководством ламы Сопы Ринпоче.
Главная задача ФПМТ – сохранение и распространение интеллектуального наследия тибетской традиции буддизма: буддийской философии, психологии, науки, и буддийской практики – в контексте служения обществу и отдельной личности.
Уже более 10 лет в соответствии с желаниями Учителей основными направлениями деятельности центра являются международные образовательные проекты (программа начального уровня «Открытие буддизма», «Базовый курс» для углубленного изучения, «Медитация 101»). Организуются семинары и ретриты с участием странствующих учителей ФПМТ. Регулярно выполняются буддийские практики и ритуалы, медитации и однодневные ретриты, организуются видеолекции.
Для начинающих проводятся занятия по медитации, развивается направление вне-религиозных программ, благотворительная деятельность и социальное служение. 
Центром проводится систематическая работа по переводу и публикации учебных материалов, в том числе текстов практик, комментариев, статей, расшифровок лекций. Основные источникиматериалов - служба образования ФПМТ и «Архива Мудрости Ламы Йеше».

*На сайте центра (www.fpmt.ru)* аккумулируется информация, включая: аудио и видеозаписи проходящих в центре учений и ретритов, базовые тексты практик, переводы коренных текстов, учения высоких лам, лекции и статьи и многое другое.
*Практики проводятся по понедельникам, средам и пятницам вечером.
Контактное лицо: Павел Замоторин 
spc@fpmt.ru
*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2015)

----------

